# Vintage Ariens sno-thro attachments



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello again,

One of the cool discoveries I found after purchasing my vintage Ariens blower (in part thanks to Scot's site) is the capability of swapping the blower mechanism for other attachments. 

Can anyone chime in on this topic? I'm curious if it was a marketing flop or if poor design/logistical issues that caused this design to disappear (even though there is a new multi-purpose blower design on the market, can't remember the brand). 

I would totally be interested in finding the rototiller attachment for the 923 series. There's also a mower attachment designed for the early 924 era, would anyone happen to know if it was backwards compatible with the 923? The pulley and mounting style look the same...

I've been searching a bit, there is a 924 mower attachment on ebay right now, however that aside I can't find any models for sale or even much info on the subject.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had a few Trac Team Attachments, the Rotary Mower, The Yard Vac, and the Leaf Grinder. I thought they were Good Quality Machines. I've seen a few Rotary Mowers that fit the ST Series as well. Just Sold a Rotary Mower with Power Chassis last Week. The Buyer May be Back soon for a Sno-Throw Attachment...


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

If you go to the forum search bar and type in "ariens trac team" you'll find some prior threads on them. I know member rnaude241 has a vac attachment. Maybe he will chime in soon. I've always wanted a few, but I don't have the room and they are usually very far away from me on CL. That reel mower attachment looks pretty cool.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no data to back this up, but this is my theory on why the "multiple attachments" concept died away: basic human laziness.

Lets say Joe Schmoe has a choice:
a.) One tractor unit, with two attachments: one snowblower attachment, and one lawn mower attachment. 
or:
b.) a separate complete snowblower, and a separate complete lawnmower, each with their own engine attached.

which option will he choose?
yes, the one tractor unit with two attachments means less equipment to maintain, with only one engine and only one transmission..but! here is the major drawback..you have to_ do some work _to switch them twice a year! thats just crazy (to some) when you can just buy two separate machines that you _dont _have to switch! less work that way..

laziness very often trumps logic..

you might think that two complete machines would be twice the maintenance, which would negate the "disadvantage" of having to switch attachments..but for people who dont maintain their machines anyway, that is a non-issue..

once the masses had spoken, and said they wanted everything separately with no "switching", because its easier, 
the manufacturers had no choice but to comply..
sure, maybe a minority would have still seen the true advantages of the concept of one tractor and multiple attachments,
but they would then be a minority, and there would not be enough of them to justify the existence of two separate product lines..
and so the trac-team idea fades away, because its no longer economically viable..

thats my theory.

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They still have the attachment concept with string trimmers. It seems nice, but then the engine brakes down all of your stuff is broken.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Shryp said:


> They still have the attachment concept with string trimmers. It seems nice, but then the engine brakes down all of your stuff is broken.


thats a good point..but..with many engines, instead of only one, arent you *more likely* to "lose an engine" than you would be if you only had one engine?

yes, if you lose only one engine, only one "component" is down, not all of them..but then you still need to fix or replace an engine either way. it still seems more likely you would have less engine failures, overall, if you only had one engine to deal with..and..with the one engine/multiple attachments idea, its far more likely your "one engine" and its tractor/transmission would be of MUCH higher quality than the multiple engine idea..reducing the overall odds of engine failure even more.

Scot


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

When you use one engine for everything all year long you are putting a lot of wear and tear on that one engine making internal failure and an actual loss more common. On the other hand when you spread the work out onto several engines throughout the year problems associated with leaving engines sit dormant become more common (bad gas, dirty carb, rodents under the cooling tin etc.).


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

yep..there are pros and cons either way..
I dont think one way has an obvious and clear advantage..
I still think it was only the "work" of having to switch attachments was enough to kill the concept..

Scot


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, everyone.
Ray, I was unable to search the site properly...I'm on a mobile phone and the search function seems tone really arbitrary. Mind finding me some of those links?

If anyone has a lead on the 923 rototiller... Keep me in mind! 

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My father had an Ariens with a blower and a lawn vac/shredder, both worked pretty good, but every once in a while it would blow off the vulcanized rubber ring from the friction disc. As I look back, maybe the friction wheel was adjusted too tight. I liked my Sears/Murray because It has a solid rubber disc. Only replaced it twice in 48 years.
Sid 
By the way, I think the Ariens is still running.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

*Rotary Attachment*

Cancon I just picked up this rotary attachment and did my lawn last week with it. It worked great I'm going to use it as a conversation piece instead of using it regularly.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

As Ray mentioned, I have the vacuum attachment. I works great and has high sucking power. I used it last year and will be using it again this year. I did notice last year that it struggles a little if you let the leaves pile up, it's best to run it a few different times in the fall before there is a full blanket of leaves.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for posting those pics, I love the look of those units. Very conversation piece...just need the 'tractor seat' attachment and you're really talking!

I definitely don't have enough lawn to justify the rotary mower or vacuum though. I have a 200sq/ft garden that I till with a rental unit each year and would love to stop having to do that! Need that rototiller... Just out of curiosity - what HP are those tractors? Not sure if my 5HP can handle them.

It's also still unclear if all these attachments actually fit the late 70's compact models. So far the literature only points to the rototiller and rotary brush being able to fit with the 932006.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MassSnowblower said:


> Cancon I just picked up this rotary attachment and did my lawn last week with it. It worked great I'm going to use it as a conversation piece instead of using it regularly.


Is that an old evinrude in the picture? From the 50's?


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Cancon the tractor is a 1978 8 hp that had a blown up auger gearbox so I saw the rotary mower for sale and mated them together. Big Ed the outboards from left to right are- 1960 Evinrude Lightwin 3hp, 1952 Elgin 2hp, 1940 Johnson AT10 5hp. I'm not only addicted to snowblowers lol. I have a few Lauson 4stroke outboards, those are my favorite.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got the 1971 Ariens out and attached the 1960's trac team vacuum up to it to grab some leaves this morning before the rain hit.

The bag is full in the photo, but as you can see this thing works great.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

That's awesome man! Great to keep those things in service rather than laying in a field somewhere. Love it!


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Beauty! 
I tracked down 1 rototiller attachement in Alberta that probably would have been dirt cheap, but the owner thinks he junked it. I've found another in the US but the owner wants $130 for it plus shipping to Niagara Falls and a 2hr round trip drive to pick it up. Holding off for the moment...


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> That's awesome man! Great to keep those things in service rather than laying in a field somewhere. Love it!


I totally agree Ray. I got the entire backyard done before the rains came. Felt good using it instead of blowing everything into a pile and raking it up. The thing has lots of suction and shreds the leaves almost to dust.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey cancon, not sure where you are, but there is a guy who is always advertising trac team stuff on Hudson Valley NY Craigslist, either for sale and/or wanted ads. I know Saugerties is about 45 min south of Albany upstate, maybe you want go look him up see if ships stuff? I'm always tempted to take a ride upstate, but I'm afraid I would have to have a trailer to bring stuff home. 
He has a mower set up for sale now, been on CL for a few months.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey, thanks for the tip!

I found the ad - at a minimum, I've learned the trac team attachments will not fit on the late 70's 932 tractor (the top mounting bolts are vertical, not on a 45 deg angle). I called him and he will ship, no tillers in stock though. I'll keep my eye out for his listings.

Cheers!


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Cool thread. 
I learned about trac team attachments when I picked up a 66 blower for my daughter. 
I'm already a huge fan of the concept, I have four gravelys. Three walk behinds and a GT. The newest being an '83 with enough attachments to do whatever I need to do.
I think sscott hit the nail on the head with his theory of why the concept died, people just got lazy, couldn't be bothered, whatever.
Good luck with your search.
Don


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Found a vacuum here, but $300 is too steep for me.

Ariens yard vac


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Anybody live near Bethlehem/Allentown? 
Ariens snowthro/tiller attachment


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Vacuum was listed today for $40 in the Boston area. Cheap enough if someone is interested.

Ariens leaf vacuum trac team attachment.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Central CT....reel mower attachment (but you need room for five blowers if he won't break up the set as he states) nice opportunity to make a few bucks if you have the room and time and can talk him down from his firm price. 
ARIENS SNO-THROS,LOT of 5 Plus


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is another good deal if someone is in Nova Scotia and looking for a project. Ariens Sno Thro 7hp 24" Snowblower/RotaryMower/Reel Mower/Vacumn | snowblowers | New Glasgow | Kijiji

This would only be a ferry ride and a short drive for me but I haven't got the room for storage and I already have too many projects at the moment.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

rnaude241 I picked up that leaf vacuum for 40. It's in great shape, just needs new belts. Do you know what size belts yours has. Thank you


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Let me look in to it, I will check for you, but won't be able to get to it until Saturday.


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a rotary mower, I have one listed in the Philadelphia Craigs list. post id: 4756187435 I'm an old guy who does not know how to make a link.... Thanks Pete


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool that it comes with the air cleaner! Good shots too, I hadn't seen the underside yet.


I've all but given up on the tiller for the 932006 - I just don't think it was very well designed and probably not fun to use - real tillers drag a spike behind the tractor and do the hard work to keep the tiller working on one spot - the attachment doesn't have this. Also, the tines sticks right out in front of the tractor, it probably doesn't eat into the earth very deep, it would probably end up spilling gas from being tipped too far forward. 

Onwards and upwards. Maybe a 10,000 series in my future one day


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm working on a way to make the old attachments work on the 926 chassis...The width of the attach plate lines up, but the height is shorter. In addition, the bolt tabs are angled. I plan to retrofit tabs that are at 90 degrees and the right height. I will use Pulley for the input instead of the more convenient dog clutches. I will also have to install some shorter turf tires and wheels. 

In addition to the standard attachments, I'm going to run a 48" Sweepster broom, and a generator.

I think the main problem with the attachment concept is that you have to be a very organized person, there are a lot of accessories that belong to the attachments that can get lost or misplaced during storage. Misplacing these unobtainable items can make attachment life a PITA. No one wants to do a major search right when you need to use something.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I just picked up a chipper attachment today. Does anyone else have one? How well do they work? Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking around for attachments but they all seem to come up in the east.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> I have no data to back this up, but this is my theory on why the "multiple attachments" concept died away: basic human laziness.
> 
> Lets say Joe Schmoe has a choice:
> a.) One tractor unit, with two attachments: one snowblower attachment, and one lawn mower attachment.
> ...


You also have to swap the air filter onto the engine and change to summer oil and take your tire chains off. Also the engine and tractor get put thru a lot more abuse when used as a mower or whatever else during the summer season. Your dealing with dust, dirt, grass clippings, leaf debris and so on. All of that, puts more abuse on the engine and the engines get dirty, same thing with the tractor powering a mower, etc. 
This is the reason there are many more old winter engines and machines still out there and many in really good shape compared to mowers and 9 times out of 10 a 46 year old mower will be pretty beat up, unless it was rarely used or babied. You do not have to deal with dirt and dust in snow. Ariens Sno-Thros that were swapped to mowers etc in the summer were worked a lot harder and usually in a lot rougher shape, compared to an Ariens Sno-Thro that was only used as a snowblower. That is another downside to using a snowblower that can take attachments as a mower, etc in the summer, more use, equals more abuse, the machine had to work longer, harder under all types of different conditions.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I think that a Tecumseh wouldn't survive mower duty......It barely survives the 5 hours a year of snowblowing. That said, I've got a half dozen overhead valve cast iron Tecumseh engines on cranberry equipment that are 35 years old and been through **** and back...still perform like new. They are not the crap Tecumseh put on their blowers.....Sorry Scott...I've seen too many failed Tec's on blowers to be an advocate. The only thing I like about the Tec's on blowers is I've worked on so many I can do it in my sleep. I have a real problem with an engine that will throw a rod if a few ounces low on oil, or if you rev it a couple of hundred RPM over 3500.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The Ariens I just picked up has a 9hp overhead valve cast iron Tecumseh engine, Debating keeping it but have added too much to my 10/27 and the addons that I like. tough choice on which blower to keep but either way whichever one I sell someone is getting a good blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cranman said:


> .Sorry Scott...I've seen too many failed Tec's on blowers to be an advocate.


Thats fine..your opinion.
but I have seen too many working Tec's on 30, 40 and 50 year old snowblowers to not be an advocate! 

Scot


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Oh I forgot to mention according to the 1972 rotary mower you also have to take the wheels off the tractor and add two spacers to each wheel and longer bolts, so, weather you had a snowy winter or not, you have to change to summer oil, pull the heater cover off the engine, bolt the air filter and cover on. Unbolt both wheels put the spacers on, take the chains off the tires. Remove the snow thrower, add the mower. Than you have to do it all over again in the late fall for the winter.
Plus no doubt about it machines and engines used in dusty summer conditions are prone to more wear. Any oil or gas on that engine, the dust sticks to, dust gets all over the cylinder in between the fins and even with a perfect air filter some dust still gets past, it goes into the carb and it makes its way into the manifold and from their its the combustion chamber. Bores on summer engines are 9 times out of 10 going to show wear and scratching in the bore vs a winter engine which is not exposed to all of that. I've been working on these motors a long time and if I have to buy one I will take a winter engine over a summer engine every time, since Tecumseh engines switch over so easily anyway. There is no denying an engine and machine used in summer conditions, cutting grass, blowing vacuuming leaves, kicking up dust and dirt is going to wear an engine out a lot faster than an engine used only in the winter with no dust. Its the reason winter engines don't have air filters on them. I am getting a rotary mower in the next couple days, and since I have two Ariens sno-Thros and one was a backup machine, I will just leave the rotary mower on the one machine and leave the other machine a sno-thro. I will only switch it if I need my backup snowblower, one because there are a lot of steps involved with swapping, its not just presto chango, done in two minutes and I am leary of it because I know the one machine is going to start getting more abuse now from dust, dirt, glass clippings, leaf debris, etc. So will see how the machine takes summer abuse.....


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> thats a good point..but..with many engines, instead of only one, arent you *more likely* to "lose an engine" than you would be if you only had one engine?
> 
> yes, if you lose only one engine, only one "component" is down, not all of them..but then you still need to fix or replace an engine either way. it still seems more likely you would have less engine failures, overall, if you only had one engine to deal with..and..with the one engine/multiple attachments idea, its far more likely your "one engine" and its tractor/transmission would be of MUCH higher quality than the multiple engine idea..reducing the overall odds of engine failure even more.
> 
> Scot


Sorry I need to point out that this is actually wrong. If you work one engine under all conditions and weather types it will, will wear out faster, not a matter of if, will. A winter engine that is than swapped into a summer engine and deals with, dust, dirt, grass clippings, leaves, etc is going to break down faster than an engine strictly used as a snowblower engines. Their are so many Tecumseh winter engines left from the 60's and 70's because they take far less abuse than a summer engine from the same time period and you see far, far less summer Tecumseh engines from that same time period still available. Its a fact, summer and dust and dirt work an engine 3x harder than a winter engine that never saw an ounce of dust. Winter snow filled air is clean, its why most winter engines don't carry air filters in winter just a box to cover the stuff and keep it warm in the area so snow does not freeze the linkages.
That said I now own a rotary mower and I would rather hook it to the Ariens that has the Predator, but, that machine holds the must have ready 32 wide bucket along with super heavy duty chains that would be hard to get on and off, my 24 with it 1971 Tecumseh has light tire chains, their easy to take off, plus I ordered the air filter and cover last spring knowing the day would come. That's my back up machine. On top of that the bore already has a scratch in it and it consumes and burns oil fast and the engine will eventually need to be rebuilt and I already have a spare block for that day, so the classic Tecumseh is gonna get dusty and dirty, still leary about it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like the attachment idea because it would allow you to keep fresh gas in the machine as you're using it in all seasons. It would eliminate having to clean carbs. If you had 12v electric start it would also keep the battery charged.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I second kiss on the idea of a single walk behind tractor with various attachments for year round use.


----------

